# Internet is connected, but I get no download speed.



## benton10 (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi there,
I have an Acer AspireX3400 running windows 7 that is pretty much new. I have my internet connection set up and can browse the web just fine. The problem is that I am getting no download speed at all. I can't even stream music. I called my internet provider and everything is fine on their end. They sent me to speedtest.net to check out the speed and it came back at 0.2mbps. I brought my laptop in and connected to the same modem and it works fine (5+Mbps download speed). As I said, i can browse the web just fine, I just can't download or stream. Checked all my antivirus (avg) and firewall settings and everything seems normal to me. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Please let me know what further info you need.
Isp provider is telus canada on dsl.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Andrew>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Andrew-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F8-0F-41-0B-AA-E1
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9e3:80c:2c8d:d8bc%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.67(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : July-19-11 5:22:53 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : July-21-11 9:35:03 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890797
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-11-E4-B6-0D-F8-0F-41-0B-AA-E1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
75.154.133.68
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{0B47D2C2-3636-4E51-B6DA-6EEF1042FFAC}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:30cc:14ff:3f57:febc(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::30cc:14ff:3f57:febc%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Andrew>

Thank you very much.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

This would have to be a problem with your ISP or Phone lines. They have the ability to check the quality of the connection. Call again . Give them the results of the speed test and don't take no for an answer!

Did this just start or has it been this way from the first?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

as a test do a tracert yahoo.com and post the results for review


----------



## benton10 (Mar 31, 2006)

it has been that way since i hooked it up, but i don't see how it is a problem with the isp or phone line when I get perfectly normal results when I hook up another computer to the same modem.
what is a tracert, and how do i do it?


----------



## mjones1 (May 25, 2008)

I've seen this issue before. The router has worked fine with other machines, but gave terrible speeds to a specific laptop VIA wireless. We have it a kick in the pants (the ol' hard factory reset VIA the reset button held in for 10 seconds), and the router then didn't allow anyone to access the config gateway via http. The router showed signs of functionality, and confinced the end user that the laptop/netbook was to blame, when in fact, the router was failing.

Do you have any other unit you can test the line with (another DSL modem, hell, a friend's DSL modem you can put the PPPoE login info into simply for testing purposes)?

Don't let the fact that another machine works fine on it fool you, the unit could be bad. The best way to test is always replace parts, and go from there. See if you can get your hands on a _supported_ DSL modem even for a minute to reconfigure, test, and rule out your service or your line's wiring.

Like Old Rich said, don't take no for an answer with your ISP. If they claim the line is fine, and you know your computer is fine, tell them you blanketed your hard drive with a fresh copy of your OS, so your settings are intact, and convince them it must be their unit. They should replace it (unless this is one you purchased yourself).

My suspicion is that your modem/router unit is bad, but we won't know till you fully test it.


----------



## benton10 (Mar 31, 2006)

Did the factory reset thing with the telus tech support yesterday. I get fine speeds on my laptop both connected wirelessly and plugged right in. It is the desktop plugged directly to the modem that is giving me issues.


----------



## mjones1 (May 25, 2008)

Right, my point though was that modems/routers can work half-assed. Have you tried using that same ethernet port with another device? Disable wireless on your laptop, and plug it into the same port your desktop is using.


----------



## benton10 (Mar 31, 2006)

Tried that. Worked fine with the laptop.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

you go to a cmd prompt
you type
tracert yahoo.com 
then hit enter

you then copy and paste the contents to here.

if you don't know how to do that in a prompt then
type
tracert yahoo.com >test.txt
hit enter
then type
edit test.txt and now you should be able to copy and paste the contents here.


----------



## benton10 (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks Wand3r3r. Here's the result:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Andrew>tracert yahoo.com

Tracing route to yahoo.com [72.30.2.43]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms . [192.168.1.254]
2 24 ms 25 ms 25 ms d154-5-184-1.bchsia.telus.net [154.5.184.1]
3 34 ms 25 ms 26 ms 173.182.196.2
4 28 ms 29 ms 29 ms 204.225.243.22
5 29 ms 28 ms 29 ms 173.182.200.62
6 46 ms 47 ms 45 ms ae-6.pat1.pao.yahoo.com [216.115.110.42]
7 47 ms 47 ms 48 ms ae-0-d210.msr2.sk1.yahoo.com [216.115.106.133]
8 47 ms 47 ms 47 ms te-8-1.bas-k1.sk1.yahoo.com [68.180.160.9]
9 47 ms 52 ms 47 ms ir1.fp.vip.sk1.yahoo.com [72.30.2.43]

Trace complete.

C:\Users\Andrew>


----------



## mjones1 (May 25, 2008)

It's obviously the wireless adapter on the modem. Swap the modem and watch everything work fine...


----------



## benton10 (Mar 31, 2006)

Guy from Telus came, swapped the modem for a new one. Same problem. Tried 2 other computers, both got fine speed. I seem to be stuck.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

your tracert to yahoo.com was excellent. No issues there.

Now go to a speed test site and conduct three tests to a server near you. Tell us the Up/Down results. Then do the same on a nonproblem pc to the same server and tell use those results. Thx


----------



## mjones1 (May 25, 2008)

I apologize for my previous posts, as I completely misunderstood and thought you were getting this issue wirelessly on the laptop.

It's not drivers, cabling, or port related? You said this same desktop worked fine against the modem in the shop with an identical modem?


----------



## benton10 (Mar 31, 2006)

No, the desk top had the same issue with both the old modem and the new one. Both my laptop and the technicians laptop both worked fine on speedtest.net with both modems using the same cables as the desktop.
Speedtest.net results for the desktop: download: 0.65, 0.82, 0.76 Upload: 0.79, 0.82, 0.68
Speedtest.net results for nonproblem laptop: download:5.66, 5.82, 5.76 upload: 1.82,1.72,1.66


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I would try a new network adaptor in the Desktop . . they are pretty cheap these days


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Those are lousy stats for the desktop. I think Rich has the right idea. 

You could try deleting the nic in device manager [I prefer to remove all protocols and ms client first] and have the OS rebuild it. If that has the same results replace the nic


----------



## benton10 (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks Wand3r3. Could i trouble you for step by step instructions for your suggestion to remove protocols and ms client and deleting the nic and rebuilding it. I'm not sure what a nic even is, but i can follow insrtructions easily.

Thanks again.


----------



## mjones1 (May 25, 2008)

Nic=network interface card. It's as simple as right clicking my computer, going to device manager, finding your network device, right clicking, and uninstalling the driver. Restart your computer and let your machine rediscover the hardware. If it doesn't auto detect upon restart, then search for hardware changes under the device manager.

You don't need to uninstall the actual ipv4 protocol...


----------



## benton10 (Mar 31, 2006)

No dice. Looks like I'll have to try replacing the network adapter.

Thanks guys.


----------

